# World's worst hamster cage ??



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Whilst having a browse on Ebay for some more hamster goodies I came across this cage 

Hamster,Gerbil,Mouse Cage on eBay (end time 18-Oct-09 20:11:35 BST)

I wouldn't even put a stick insect in something that small !


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

looks like a fish tank to me ut: poor hammie .well for the one that get put in it any way


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

That's a fish tank ut:


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I wouldn't even put a fish in it.

I just hope they never had any rodent in it before selling it but judging by the wheel etc. I'm guessing they did


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

That is awful.  

I wouldn't mind keeping a stick insect in it though.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Thats basically a carry case or used for bugs around where I live, still small though.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes same here.

I used to have one to keep locusts in before my bearded dragon ate them 

Even then I was carefull not to put too many in it.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Marcia said:


> That's a fish tank ut:


I agree it is a fish tank


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Surely that's a travel cage and not an actual cage for the rodent to live in Infact im sure my travel cage is bigger then that!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I wouldn't even put a pygmy mouse in that and they only grow to 2cm!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks like it would make a really good rat cage... just needs a few platforms/hammocks etc


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Has anyone emailled the seller and told them?

People have done it in the past and sellers have removed items. Or perhaps if nobody bids on it, someone should get it for 99p and then bin it or sell the carry case on for a few quid


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Has anyone emailled the seller and told them?
> 
> People have done it in the past and sellers have removed items. Or perhaps if nobody bids on it, someone should get it for 99p and then bin it or sell the carry case on for a few quid


I can either email the seller or buy the 'cage' and just use it as a spare carry case I dont mind either way!

EDIT: Never mind.its too far away lol. il email them.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Looks like it would make a really good rat cage... just needs a few platforms/hammocks etc


I agree, bit big though it would be really hard to fill all that space.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I agree, bit big though it would be really hard to fill all that space.


Yeah... I think it would be better for maybe a chinchilla or possibly a micro pig


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

iv emailed them so will let you know if they respond or remove the advert.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I've seen it used as a hamster cage somewhere else... but I think they had tubes going through the top and it was attached to some other bits


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Carry case to me too  And sadly, its not the worst. This...

My First Home 1 Story from Super Pet - Habitats & Cages - Small Pet - PetSmart

in my opinion is the worst cage I have ever seen in my life!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Carry case to me too  And sadly, its not the worst. This...
> 
> My First Home 1 Story from Super Pet - Habitats & Cages - Small Pet - PetSmart
> 
> in my opinion is the worst cage I have ever seen in my life!


It is more like a hamster house than a cage 

I would really like to design hamster cages... then I could make them the right size and stuff


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Isn't this the same one:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Isn't this the same one:


Wow! How could a hammie not be happy in that! It's the ritz!! Really, I mean, it's big enough for a horse!:001_tt2:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yoy could easily fit 5 syrians in there! Whats everyone going on about?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hahaha maybe I should get it for Sausage and poppet


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> Yoy could easily fit 5 syrians in there! Whats everyone going on about?


You know what these do gooders are like, who says hamsters need to be able to move to be happy.?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> You know what these do gooders are like, who says hamsters need to be able to move to be happy.?


Of course silly me 

I'm gonna send all my new hamster stuff back to the shop as it's clear all this space and fun toys is making him miserable.

I actually found a great cage for him instead ....

The empty box of washing powder tablets!!

It's ideal - cheap, a fair bit of space considering he's still small AND it has a lid!

I might even get him a friend to go in it with him.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Of course silly me
> 
> I'm gonna send all my new hamster stuff back to the shop as it's clear all this space and fun toys is making him miserable.
> 
> ...


Yeah that should be fine, I think you can fold him if he doesn't fit in.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

You gotta show us piccies of that! LMAO


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Wow! How could a hammie not be happy in that! It's the ritz!! Really, I mean, it's big enough for a horse!:001_tt2:


I know! How could they ever be upset with that! It even has a pretty red bow


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Tried to move my little hamster into his new house and he was definately NOT impressed at being folded ut:

I lost 3 fingers getting him into the matchbox


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Tried to move my little hamster into his new house and he was definately NOT impressed at being folded ut:
> 
> I lost 3 fingers getting him into the matchbox


Thats because you've spoiled him, it makes them nasty, he will be a lot easier to handle now he's in his matchbox, and I think fingers grow back anyway.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes I thought as much.

Well I am glad you have all pointed me in the right direction, it's much easier to fit a pile of matchboxes in my room then these silly big cages.


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

haha this thread has made me laugh so much


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Laugh ???

Were being deadly serious !

Don't tell me your one of these 'loons' that thinks pets need space to run??

I could fit a horse in some of these HUGE hamster cages and my pink unicorn lives quite happily in a goldfish bowl


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Laugh ???
> 
> Were being deadly serious !
> 
> ...


 I want a unicorn too!! Do you know someone who breeds purple ones??


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Nooooooooo, theres no way anyone could seriously but a hamster in there :O


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Nooooooooo, theres no way anyone could seriously but a hamster in there :O


We were just kidding!!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I want a unicorn too!! Do you know someone who breeds purple ones??


As a matter of fact I do !!

I'm on the waiting list for a yellow one with green spots


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Funny you say that, i'm on the waiting list for a diamond one


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

:lol: love this thread, makes me feel so much better about keeping all 4 of my rats in a Savic Peggy & feeding them nothing but lab blocks. In hindsight though I could save space by buying 4 of those little tanks & just stacking them up, 1 rat to each tank.
I mean, rats are solitary, like Syrian hamsters, right?!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> :lol: love this thread, makes me feel so much better about keeping all 4 of my rats in a Savic Peggy & feeding them nothing but lab blocks. In hindsight though I could save space by buying 4 of those little tanks & just stacking them up, 1 rat to each tank.
> I mean, rats are solitary, like Syrian hamsters, right?!


Syrians aren't solitary, all mine live together in one of those tanks, if you squash them in there isn't room to fight, and all mine have died from old age, hamsters only live a week don't they?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I guess if Syrians like company I could pop a couple in with my rats???? They could all play together!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> I guess if Syrians like company I could pop a couple in with my rats???? They could all play together!


Mine all live together, hamsters, mice and rats, I really should buy them a cage each but I want to spend my money on buying things for me so I can't. They have a lovely Bratz cage though.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Mine all live together, hamsters, mice and rats, I really should buy them a cage each but I want to spend my money on buying things for me so I can't. They have a lovely Bratz cage though.


Wow, they are truly spoiled!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

My Syrians all share a matchbox and they are quite happy.

Your hamster's live a week 

That's a really good age mine die from old age at 3-4 days.

I have lost a couple earlier because I keep getting the matchboxes mixed up and throwing one's with hamsters in away 

I should start to label them.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hahahaha you lot are mad


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Yep 

It's the best way to be !!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

I got a reply. Not a very nice 1 either.



> This cage is only a fraction smaller than the other one i am selling or are you saying this is too small as well. Pets at home sell similar. Not many people can afford a three bedroomed detatched house with a large garden and hot tub for a rodent. These are not even mine as i previously explained apparently the rabbit was more than comfortable in it.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

What a lovely person 

He actually had a rabbit in a hamster cage??

Maybe you should point out that Pets at Home DO sell them yes as CARRIERS not cages!

and if someone can't afford a large enough cage for a hamster to be happy then they can't afford a hamster, maybe he should get a pet ladybird or something?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

are we talking about the one with the blue lid... how would a rabbit fit in that ut:


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> What a lovely person
> 
> He actually had a rabbit in a hamster cage??
> 
> ...


I intend to email him back explaining about them being sold as carriers. Silly man and poor hammy that lived in it.



Flissy said:


> are we talking about the one with the blue lid... how would a rabbit fit in that ut:


I'm on about the 1 posted in the first post


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I think he is talking about this one that he is also selling

Hamster,Gerbil,Mice Cage on eBay (end time 18-Oct-09 20:02:07 BST)

I hope he made a mistake saying rabbit and he meant hamster as that is just beyond cruel!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> I think he is talking about this one that he is also selling
> 
> Hamster,Gerbil,Mice Cage on eBay (end time 18-Oct-09 20:02:07 BST)
> 
> I hope he made a mistake saying rabbit and he meant hamster as that is just beyond cruel!


but but but... a rabbit wouldn't fit in either??

I really wanted to get that savic cage for my hamster at first... i'm glad i did some research at least and got a slightly better cage as my first one lol 

edit: oh ok, yeah hopefully he meant hamster lol!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

OMG !!!

He has edited the listing to say to say that is a LITTLE too small for a rabbit but should be fine for hamsters etc.

He really does think that a rabbit could go in that ut:

Have a look

Hamster,Gerbil,Mouse Cage on eBay (end time 18-Oct-09 20:11:35 BST)


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> OMG !!!
> 
> He has edited the listing to say to say that is a LITTLE too small for a rabbit but should be fine for hamsters etc.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if he's being sarcastic or not.....


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Maybe he's talking about a baby, as that would barely fit, and of course its not enough room at all! Not even close!!


----------

